# Platinum Points vs Gold Points



## Zadie (Apr 3, 2017)

We currently own 9600 platinum points (all purchased on the secondary market).  We are considering purchasing more points and were wondering if there would be a disadvantage to purchasing gold points.  Should we keep all points platinum?  Thank you


----------



## GT75 (Apr 3, 2017)

Zadie said:


> We are considering purchasing more points and were wondering if there would be a disadvantage to purchasing gold points.



The disadvantage is higher MFs per point ratio.    The purchase price should be lower (IMO anyway) so you will need to determine if the lower price offsets the higher yearly MFs/point.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2017)

The longer you plan on owning the points, the more it make sense to own Platinum.  You have to consider how long it will take you to recoup the premium you must pay to purchase a Platinum unit over a Gold unit, over the differential you will receive in $MF/point because you own a Gold week over a Platinum week (Since you pay the same MF $ for a 7000 point Platinum week as you do a 5000 point Gold week.)

However it is a pay me now or pay me later scenario.  If you have a short ownership plan, like under 10 years, than the Gold unit would do.

It is an gueestimate at best.  If long term ownership is your goal, but you can never use the extra 2000 HGVC points, it actually might be better to buy a 1 BR 4800 platinum week instead.


----------



## brp (Apr 3, 2017)

Also, to be clear- there is really no such thing as "platinum" points (or "gold" points). Points are points. There are platinum and gold *weeks* and that impacts the MFs/point. But the points themselves are all the same.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2017)

Since everything in Hilton is based on a deeded fixed or floating weeks, in a season and unit size.  Then yes I agree.  The season is what you want your points to fall under, IMHO Platinum over Gold.


----------



## vicreyes (Apr 5, 2017)

I went to a timeshare presentation at the Elara in Vegas.  I went to get educated on the point system.  I was told points are points.  Platinum, Gold, Bronze, are just seasonal levels and points adjust around accordingly.  I'm confused, as many talk about buying Platinum weeks, etc. 

Is HGVC just a point system ?  I assume you use more points for more popular times of the year per resort.  Please help me understand this all....

Thanks!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 5, 2017)

There is two parts to the Hilton system. 1 part is trading in HGVC point currency.  You trade and go where you want with the point that you have.  Simple, It is just a point system right.  Easy.  So that is using the points part.  All you need to know here is how many points do you think you will need in a year.

But even though Hilton is a point based system, here is the part 2 of it, How much do you PAY to get that Point Currency.  (This is also what is considered your HOME resort).  Here is the big differentiator, all MF $$ are paid based on the underlying unit size.  It is not dependent on the season you own.  However you are allotted the certain amount of points that go with that unit size AND season.  OK, got that?

Now here is the distinction.  HGVC charges ALL owners of a unit size the same MF$$ REGARDLESS of season.  So people who own Bronze or Silver season get a lot less points for the same money as people who own Platinum season.

So purchase a week that is Platinum or at worst Gold season, you will pay less $$ /per point that you pay annually, which will translate into cheaper vacations.

Simple math example, NOT EXACT HGVC math, but the ILLUSTRATION will do.  MF is based on size of unit at a property so for example a 2 BR Owes $1000 in MF annually.  Annually Platinum owners get 10000 points, gold get 7000, silver owner get 5000 and bronze owner get 2500.

So in the above example Platinum owners cost $0.10 per point, Gold $0.143  Silver $0.20 and Bronze $0.40.  So to go use 2000 points if you are Platinum it will cost you $200 worth of points, Gold $285, Silver $400, and Bronze $800.

So you see in this illustration why it is bets to own a contract that is based on a deed that is in a season that Platinum, as your cost per point will be optimized in the HGVC system.  It might cost you a little more to buy a platinum contract over other seasons but if you plan on owning for 10+ years it will likely make sense.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2017)

vicreyes said:


> Is HGVC just a point system?  I assume you use more points for more popular times of the year per resort.  Please help me understand this all...



Can I confuse you some more? HGVC is sort of a hybrid weeks & point-system...

At the inception of each resort, HGVC assigns each TS week to a "season" -- in order of demand -- platinum, gold, silver & bronze. When you buy a HGVC TS, you are buying a TS in a certain season. You need to know the season from which your TS hails, as that will affect both when you can make "home-week" reservations and otherwise, how many points you'll get to spend on club reservations.

Clear as mud?
.


----------



## md8287 (Apr 5, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> You need to know the season from which your TS hails, as that will affect both when you can make "home-week" reservations
> .


In my example I own a gold 1BR and a Platinum 1BR in Miami (both points based). I could only book the platinum for New Year's Eve week 2017 in the home resort priority window as that is a Platinum week. Outside the priority window points are points other than price point Sandy made. Also I believe you can only "rent" your property during your home resort season.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2017)

md8287 said:


> I believe you can only "rent" your property during your home resort season.



I think you meant to say "home-week."
Technically, "home-resort" only applies to "by Hilton Club" resorts.

You are only 'sposed to be able to rent "home-week" bookings.
_... Although some folks may rent club-bookings contrary to the rule._
The mattress police do not often ask GC holders if they're family or a renter.

_._


----------



## brp (Apr 5, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Can I confuse you some more? HGVC is sort of a hybrid weeks & point-system...
> 
> At the inception of each resort, HGVC assigns each TS week to a "season" -- in order of demand -- platinum, gold, silver & bronze. When you buy a HGVC TS, you are buying a TS in a certain season. You need to know the season from which your TS hails, as that will affect both when you can make "home-week" reservations and otherwise, how many points you'll get to spend on club reservations.
> 
> ...



And, if one does not plan to make "home week" reservations, there is no difference in the use of the points...just in the MF/point.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 5, 2017)

brp said:


> And, if one does not plan to make "home week" reservations, there is no difference in the use of the points...just in the MF/point.
> 
> Cheers.



Yes, then points are just points. What you own property, size and season, dictates your MF$$ and the point value you receive.


----------



## vicreyes (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks all for the response.  I'm starting to get a clearer picture of what to expect.


vicreyes said:


> I went to a timeshare presentation at the Elara in Vegas.  I went to get educated on the point system.  I was told points are points.  Platinum, Gold, Bronze, are just seasonal levels and points adjust around accordingly.  I'm confused, as many talk about buying Platinum weeks, etc.
> 
> Is HGVC just a point system ?  I assume you use more points for more popular times of the year per resort.  Please help me understand this all....
> 
> Thanks![/QU


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 5, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> There is two parts to the Hilton system. 1 part is trading in HGVC point currency.  You trade and go where you want with the point that you have.  Simple, It is just a point system right.  Easy.  So that is using the points part.  All you need to know here is how many points do you think you will need in a year.
> 
> But even though Hilton is a point based system, here is the part 2 of it, How much do you PAY to get that Point Currency.  (This is also what is considered your HOME resort).  Here is the big differentiator, all MF $$ are paid based on the underlying unit size and season you own, and you are allotted the amount of points that go with that unit size & season.  OK, got that?
> 
> ...



In addition to all that Sandy offers--which is an excellent analysis of the HGVC system--I will only add that it is much easier to re-sell Platinum weeks than Gold or lower. Even though the upfront expense is lower for the buyer, demand for the most desired seasons at the most desired resorts is the highest, thus the higher price. Of course, if you plan to own your purchased week for a very long time, resale is not as much of a consideration. But people's priorities and budgets change, and having the reassurance that you own a highly marketable asset is a factor you should consider.


----------



## rockjames3of5 (Apr 11, 2017)

vicreyes said:


> I went to a timeshare presentation at the Elara in Vegas.  I went to get educated on the point system.  I was told points are points.  Platinum, Gold, Bronze, are just seasonal levels and points adjust around accordingly.  I'm confused, as many talk about buying Platinum weeks, etc.
> 
> Is HGVC just a point system ?  I assume you use more points for more popular times of the year per resort.  Please help me understand this all....
> 
> Thanks!


@vicreyes I was also at a HGVC timeshare event last week Wednesday (April 5) in Las Vegas. It was at the Hilton Vacation Club on the Boulevard, but I stayed at the Elara.


----------



## Shangri-La (Feb 10, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but rather than start a new one, I hope my question here gets seen . . . 
I've read everything and it's helpful.  SO, is the following true?
1) If I buy Platinum at Elara Las Vegas, I can book a stay during Platinum week (New Years Eve) at Elara, or any other Hilton TS property, with my platinum points?
2) If I bought Gold at Elara Las Vegas, I could still book during a Platinum week at Elara or other Hilton properties, it would just cost more Gold points? 
3) If I bought Platinum, I could book stays during Platinum weeks farther in advance than Gold members?
4) If i bought Gold, I would have to wait a bit longer to book advance dates for Platinum weeks, thereby possibly cutting down availability?


----------



## brp (Feb 10, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> I know this is an old thread, but rather than start a new one, I hope my question here gets seen . . .
> I've read everything and it's helpful.  SO, is the following true?
> 1) If I buy Platinum at Elara Las Vegas, I can book a stay during Platinum week (New Years Eve) at Elara, or any other Hilton TS property, with my platinum points?
> 2) If I bought Gold at Elara Las Vegas, I could still book during a Platinum week at Elara or other Hilton properties, it would just cost more Gold points?
> ...



A whole lot of NO here, but these are great questions and this is not necessarily clear.

1. Points are just points. There are not Platinum and Gold points, just points.
2. There are Platinum and Gold weeks. What this means is that, for a given unit size Platinum = more points, Also, since MF are based on unit size, Platinum = more points at same MF, so lower MF/point ratio.  Usually higher per-point buy-in price because of this.
3. Booking windows are not based on the type of week purchased. Home Week can be booked 12-9 months out. This can only be booked at your Home Resort, in your Home Season (so here the Season does matter) for the unit type you bought.
4. At 9 months. Points are points for use anywhere (not counting by Hilton Club resorts, but not gonna talk more about that here at present).

Let me know if that's clear.

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 10, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> I know this is an old thread, but rather than start a new one, I hope my question here gets seen . . .
> I've read everything and it's helpful.  SO, is the following true?
> 1) If I buy Platinum at Elara Las Vegas, I can book a stay during Platinum week (New Years Eve) at Elara, or any other Hilton TS property, with my platinum points?
> 2) If I bought Gold at Elara Las Vegas, I could still book during a Platinum week at Elara or other Hilton properties, it would just cost more Gold points?
> ...





brp said:


> A whole lot of NO here, but these are great questions and this is not necessarily clear.
> 
> 1. Points are just points. There are not Platinum and Gold points, just points.
> 2. There are Platinum and Gold weeks. What this means is that, for a given unit size Platinum = more points, Also, since MF are based on unit size, Platinum = more points at same MF, so lower MF/point ratio.  Usually higher per-point buy-in price because of this.
> ...



@brp has it correct. 

I will add that once you hit the 9 month mark (274 days from check-out) anybody with any contract can book any non bHC resort that has availability. The issue is you get less vacation time with a gold as compared to a comparable platinum. HGVC determines their MF's by room size. A platinum 2 bedroom (7000 points) at the Flamingo will have the same MF's ($1087 this year) as a gold 2 bedroom (5000 points) and silver (3500 points). I get more vacation time for my money with my platinum contract than I would with a gold or silver one.

Another issue with the lower levels (especially silver) is divesting yourself of them. A lower MF platinum will retain the ability to sell while you may have a hard time giving away that gold or silver contract. Life happens and if I need to get rid of my contract, I know I can, at the very least, give it away. Many silver contract can't even be given away. Research here on TUG the various resorts and, of you choose to purchase, you will be informed and prepared.

@GT75 has compiled an awesome spreadsheet of the best MF value resorts in the system. You can also check out what other Tuggers have reported as their MF's at various resorts here.


----------



## Shangri-La (Feb 10, 2020)

Thank you for your responses!
So I think I have it.
And in fact, it makes the Platinum vs. Gold distinction kind of silly.
If I have 10,000 points, I can use them to book anywhere any time that is available.  
It's going to cost more to book on a Platinum week than a Gold week.

Simple.

The desirability of Platinum is that I would have first rights to book during Platinum weeks, before that privilege moves to Gold member, etc.

Right?

Hopefully I've finally got it!


----------



## brp (Feb 10, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> The desirability of Platinum is that I would have first rights to book during Platinum weeks, before that privilege moves to Gold member, etc.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Hopefully I've finally got it!



Yes, that is true but, again, only during Home Week, so you'd need to book a whole week, in the unit type you bought and apply with pre-defined check-in/check-out dates. if you don't want to do this, you have to wait until 276 days from check-out and then everyone is the same.

And this is not the main reason (for most) for the desirability of Platinum. It's the "more points for the same MF" that I mentioned above.

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 10, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> Thank you for your responses!
> So I think I have it.
> And in fact, it makes the Platinum vs. Gold distinction kind of silly.
> If I have 10,000 points, I can use them to book anywhere any time that is available.
> ...



Thank you for your responses!
So I think I have it.
And in fact, it makes the Platinum vs. Gold distinction kind of silly.- The reason for the different season is it each season gives you a set amount of points. The points are based off of when your home season is. While I get 7000 points for my platinum season points, it would cost 7000 points to book my home week.

If I have 10,000 points, I can use them to book anywhere any time that is available. Yes, at 9 months.

It's going to cost more to book on a Platinum week than a Gold week. It will cost you more points, but if you have a low MF platinum contract, it will cost you less than a comparable point gold week. It all comes down to the MD per point ratio. Take your MF’s and divide by the points. We look for around $0.15 per point. Platinums are your best bet. Those in Vegas are usually the best, but there are exceptions. 

Simple.

The desirability of Platinum is that I would have first rights to book during Platinum weeks, before that privilege moves to Gold member, etc. It all depends on the season you are deeded. If you have a gold contract, anybody owning a gold home week, and only a gold week, can book a week during the gold season at the resort they own at 12 months. Platinum owners, even if they own at that same resort, will have to wait until 9 months to book that same week right along with any other member, no matter the season they own.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 11, 2020)

BTW, I daresay that many here have never used a "home week" booking becuz the rules are so restrictive --_same size, same season, 7 days, using the weekly check-in day and only points from that year -- _and prefer to have more flexibility. I've stayed at my home resort many times, but never for a "home week."


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 11, 2020)

dayooper said:


> @brp has it correct.
> 
> I will add that once you hit the 9 month mark (274 days from check-out) anybody with any contract can book any non bHC resort that has availability. The issue is you get less vacation time with a gold as compared to a comparable platinum. HGVC determines their MF's by room size. A platinum 2 bedroom (7000 points) at the Flamingo will have the same MF's ($1087 this year) as a gold 2 bedroom (5000 points) and silver (3500 points). I get more vacation time for my money with my platinum contract than I would with a gold or silver one.
> 
> ...



The point value for the 2 BR is totally correct and, therefore, you can see the point benefit of buying Platinum versus Gold or Silver.  Another example can express the benefit you get 4800 points for a 1 BR Platinum which is almost as many points as a 2 BR Gold.  So if you buy a 1 BR Platinum you get the point bang but you pay the 1 BR maintenance which is probably a little over 700/year in the above example.


----------



## IrishDave (Feb 13, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> I know this is an old thread, but rather than start a new one, I hope my question here gets seen . . .
> I've read everything and it's helpful.  SO, is the following true?
> 1) If I buy Platinum at Elara Las Vegas, I can book a stay during Platinum week (New Years Eve) at Elara, or any other Hilton TS property, with my platinum points?



In addition to the excellent posts above, New Years is an "event week" in Las Vegas and owners of those weeks are automatically booked for that week.  That's different than home weeks, which you must take action to reserve.  The only availability is if the owners cancel their booking.  I haven't looked diligently (I stay as Cosmo for New Years!), but I haven't seen much availability at Elara, or other HGVC property, for New Years during the club reservation season.


----------

